# Ya'll are a bad influence



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

All this talk about turning made me uncover my old Rockwell on Saturday which I've had covered for over 10 years (that I've never used). Bought it along with several other used tools from a friend when he moved to Virginia but never had the space to do anything with it.
At any rate, I needed some legs for a cabinet I'm building one of my daughters and thought "I can do that" when looking at the stuff at Lowes. 
Rolled it out in the open and whacked off some 2x2 stubs and loaded one up. 
After a couple of test runs and a bunch of chips I managed to knock out four "very close to duplicates". Plain jane taper 1 3/8" down to about 5/8" on a 4" length of 2x2. Left a 'flare' at the bottom to about 1".

Thanks for giving the push to try my hand at it. Now I'll have to get some lessons in. 

Bob


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You are now really Hooked LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yep, now you will be hooked. This new forum section has re-inspired me also. Fun to share what others are doing.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hooked you can blame it all on Galvbay and Dicklaxt they started it all.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Too many things to get Hooked on around here.  
I've been working on getting my new shop laid out but hadn't made it to the lathe yet so this was fun thing for me. Before I do much of anything though I'll have to learn how to sharpen the chisels.
I have to agree, this new forum is what made me even think about making them instead of buying.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Curses !!!!*



Bobby said:


> Hooked you can blame it all on Galvbay and Dicklaxt they started it all.


A pox on both those two guys..LOL...They're costing my son his inheritance..LOL

As the old saying goes...."I ain't had this much fun since Grandmaw got her teat caught in the clothes wringer"...lmao

Muchas gracias, Dick and Galv.....jim:wink:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Same here. Hu-rah for them.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Don't blame me!! LOL!* 
I just wish it would warm up so I can finish up that spalted maple peice. I did pick up some nice looking wood yesterday in the 'hood. I'll shoot some pics when I get it mounted up. Bobby....I'm still eyeing that wood you gave me. Does anyone know where I can buy some Anchorseal? I think Galveston has it....wonder if Kemah Hardware would carry it. They are cutting a lot of trees around town and I need to build up some wood inventory. jim


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

There's the guilty party!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Just a 'Heads Up'....Feb. 17 (Sat.) the Gulf Coast Woodturners will be meeting at the North Campus High School Woodshop in Deer Park. It will be worth your time if you can make it. David (instructor) has many, many lathes and they will all be running. It would be a great chance to see some of the 'big name' turners in this part of Texas. There will be more 'hands on' turning this time than last years meeting. Some of these guys have forgotten more than I'll ever learn but all are very helpful. I'm hoping to make it. jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> *Don't blame me!! LOL!*
> I just wish it would warm up so I can finish up that spalted maple peice. I did pick up some nice looking wood yesterday in the 'hood. I'll shoot some pics when I get it mounted up. Bobby....I'm still eyeing that wood you gave me. Does anyone know where I can buy some Anchorseal? I think Galveston has it....wonder if Kemah Hardware would carry it. They are cutting a lot of trees around town and I need to build up some wood inventory. jim


Galveston Home depot don't have it and never heard of it. So if you find some let me know.

That sealer I used must be working this wood is still so wet I could drink from it. lol


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby...Ideal Lumber on Stewart Road in Gal. is supposed to have it according to Anchorseal.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If I feel like it after I get back from my chemical stress test tomorrow I will go by there and see if they have it. If they do how much do you want?


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

My sawmill guy in Gonzales uses roof sealer to seal the end grain. He has some walnut cut over ten years ago that doesn't show any checking.



galvbay said:


> *Don't blame me!! LOL!*
> I just wish it would warm up so I can finish up that spalted maple peice. I did pick up some nice looking wood yesterday in the 'hood. I'll shoot some pics when I get it mounted up. Bobby....I'm still eyeing that wood you gave me. Does anyone know where I can buy some Anchorseal? I think Galveston has it....wonder if Kemah Hardware would carry it. They are cutting a lot of trees around town and I need to build up some wood inventory. jim


----------

